# My Stump Grinder



## Torin (Mar 20, 2010)

I got this old grinder on craigslist last fall. It needed some work to get it running, and still needs some work. The gas tank needs to be replaced, it's missing the top of the engine shroud. It does work though. 
Some pics from this weekend.























I could grind them deeper, but I don't need to.


----------



## Ductape (Mar 20, 2010)

For an improvised gas tank......... would one of those ultrasonic jewelery cleaners work????? Buwahahahahaha !!! (private joke )


Hey, if that motor ever calves, I can see that working on your PTO with a 90 degree gearbox, some steel, and a little welding.


Looks like it worked pretty well !


----------



## Torin (Mar 21, 2010)

Ductape said:


> For an improvised gas tank......... would one of those ultrasonic jewelery cleaners work????? Buwahahahahaha !!! (private joke )








Ductape said:


> Hey, if that motor ever calves, I can see that working on your PTO with a 90 degree gearbox, some steel, and a little welding.
> 
> 
> Looks like it worked pretty well !




The Pines & Spruce were easy. There were a couple of small harwood stumps that were noticably slower. You'll have to try it on some of yours!!


----------



## Torin (Mar 21, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Most of the time the engine shroud is an important part of directing air flow for engine cooling. I don't recognize that old stumper.



I will need to do something about the top shroud. I may look at ordering it or I may just fab it with some sheet metal.
It is an old "Hodges One Man Stump Router" I don't know how old or when they went out of business. I can still order teeth for it.


----------



## Apocalypsse (Apr 21, 2010)

How exactly does that grind? I cant see any real teeth on it, just more like petruding bolts.


----------



## Torin (Apr 21, 2010)

Apocalypsse said:


> How exactly does that grind? I cant see any real teeth on it, just more like petruding bolts.



It uses this type:



Held in place with a set screw.
They are on the right side & perimeter of the wheel. It grinds well. I doubt it is up to modern pro standards but, for a homeowner machine, it's good.


----------

